# Fuel Cost Survey



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I got sticker shock at the diesel pump yesterday. $2.45 a gallon! Makes me wonder what folks are paying for their heating oil, propane, natural gas, and gasoline? I am not real excited about $3.50 a gallon diesel fuel again. :tellyou: 

Post your areas fuel costs here so we can all get an idea of what the situation is nationwide.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd die if I could get diesel below 2.60.. Up here, the minute some fuel crisis starts, the states up their fuel taxes again, knowing the price eventually will go down some.. It is a big rip off. Home heating fuel, last time I checked runs 240 to 259 depending on supplier. Isn't this convenient?


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Gas is 2.39 and LP is my heat source and was $1.69 last I checked.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I got sticker shock at the diesel pump yesterday. $2.45 a gallon! Makes me wonder what folks are paying for their heating oil, propane, natural gas, and gasoline? I am not real excited about $3.50 a gallon diesel fuel again. :tellyou:
> 
> Post your areas fuel costs here so we can all get an idea of what the situation is nationwide. *


Same here in NE OKIE at 2.45 yesterday!! Citgo/Shell/Texaco/Conoco/Phillips and I sit not more than 1&1/2 hours from a major refinery of the same product!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Don't know about Diesel (don't touch the stuff!), but Super Unleaded was $2.19 here today.Had Summer fill on LP when it was $1.15 a gallon


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Thursday prices:
Gas = $2.16
Diesel = $2.39

They usually go up for three day weekends tho'... don't know where they are now. I haven't been out & around since I got home from work on Friday (I don't pass any stations on the way home).


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Sorry to be so late with gas & diesel prices, but hadn’t been out until tonight to get the latest. Here is what I found. I rounded up that stupid 1/10 cent.

Regular Gas........$2.29
High Test Gas.....$2.39
Diesel................$2.45


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Interesting isn't it? The prices mirror each other almost as fast as gossip spreads amoung forum sites!!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The other day while I was in town; I noticed the prices have creeped up to:

$3.02 Regular
$3.25 Premium
$2.95 Diesel

I think this mess in the middle east may see prices continue to go up; especially if Iran starts messing around with its oil exports.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

about the same prices here Chief. :dazed: 

Pretty sad when I get excited seeing gas at $2.97! Iran is definitely a problem plus Nigeria is not helping since their production has been cut so much. They are far enough from the action in the middle east ro not be effected if they could ever get their act together.

Andy


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Same here in NY. Usually we are higher than you guys but I guess we're not. This is not something to be happy about. 
Harry


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

diesel, 3.15 per gallon, that is in Sturbridge MA.. Ct is another dime or more higher


----------



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Gas Prices*

Since everyone is interested in knowing about gas prices (and some diesel) please permit me to point you all to a web site that I found quite useful.

It works like this: www.STATEgasprices.com
where STATE=your state spelled out

For example:
www.marylandgasprices.com
www.delawaregasprices.com
etc.

You can look by city or area and by brand and sort by price, etc.within the states. It is Free and is updated by folks like you and me.
Hope that this helps some of you.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Gas prices have really dropped.Im going to be sure and have everything topped off befor November 8th:furious:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *Gas prices have really dropped.Im going to be sure and have everything topped off befor November 8th:furious: *


Its not too obvious that it was planned? or that there indeed is a connection? Now they got a sexual predator in their mix - they dont make it easy for themselves do they? LOL:furious:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *Gas prices have really dropped.Im going to be sure and have everything topped off befor November 8th:furious: *


Good call Nick! :lmao: We are laughing now but I have this sinking feeling that your statement about November 8th is an omen that may well come true. :truth:


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Probably the weekend before Thanksgiving will be more accurate.Thats when a leak will come up in the pipeline or suddenly the ''dip stick''Bush administration will read empty again.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

$2.18 Super
$2.22 No-lead regular
$2.69 Diesel
Tuesday 3 Oct 06


----------



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Super cheaper than regular?*

Hey Fordfarm, I HAVE to assume that your super = leaded gas? Otherwise unleaded super is usually about $0.25 - 0.35 higher per gallon than regular unleaded. BTW - where are you that they still sell leaded gas? California? LOL of all the places THEY still allow leaded gas to be sold. What nincompoops Hahaha!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

No all of it is unleaded, Super is usually 5 or 6 cents cheaper than Regular Unleaded.


----------

